# Cree MX-6 LED



## mds82 (Oct 15, 2009)

So i was looking on Digikey today and saw that they carry a Cree MX-6 LED, and they have a LOT of them too. Has anyone ever heard of these?

Search MX-6 on digikey.com

http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/CREE Power/XLamp MX-6 Preliminary.pdf


----------



## eprom (Oct 15, 2009)

I have see it on the Istanbul LED Fair. The price/performance is perfect. 1/3 the price of an XR-E and same Luminous at 350ma drive level. But a little more sensitive to temperature and drive current over 350ma. Wish it has reasonable life at real life usage.

It has Q3 bin at neutral bins so I am waiting for 5A's to arrive.


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 16, 2009)

eprom said:


> The price/performance is perfect. 1/3 the price of an XR-E ...


How do you figure that? The cheapest I see there are $1.764 each, but only if you buy 1,400 of them at once. But they sell XR-Es for $2.10 each, available singly.


----------



## Jumi (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice
Thighter binning, great for fixed lightning projects. Not like XR-E,s when you bought 2 from same reel other was reddish and other yellowish:sigh: 

Eprom: Which bins, and are you going to sell them to us? Please:twothumbs

Juha


----------



## eprom (Oct 16, 2009)

When I compare two *Q3 bins* XR-E and MX-6 It gives me a ratio of 1/2.2 so you are right it is not 1/3



TorchBoy said:


> How do you figure that? The cheapest I see there are $1.764 each, but only if you buy 1,400 of them at once. But they sell XR-Es for $2.10 each, available singly.


----------



## eprom (Oct 16, 2009)

We will learn the answers, when my supplier get them in hand. Sorry.



Jumi said:


> Nice
> Thighter binning, great for fixed lightning projects. Not like XR-E,s when you bought 2 from same reel other was reddish and other yellowish:sigh:
> 
> Eprom: Which bins, and are you going to sell them to us? Please:twothumbs
> ...


----------



## mds82 (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_mx6.asp

looks like its on their site now too.


----------



## lolzertank (Oct 26, 2009)

*That's cheap.*

I wonder what the die size is. :duh2:


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

Why is 100% relative flux at only 300 mA not 350 mA? (Page 4 of the datasheet.) And the luminous flux bins (page 2) are also for 300 mA. Is that standard for LEDs rated for a maximum 350 mA?


----------



## mds82 (Nov 9, 2009)

So i bought some of these from digikey - they are quite remarkable. very small solder pads, but not really a problem.

i have 6 3000k ones in my room and it works nicely as an evening light. lights up the room with a very warm light, almost a bit too warm i think though. I think 3500k or 4000k would be perfect.

the die is very very strange, looks almost like "/\/\/\/" verses 1 single die


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 10, 2009)

eprom said:


> I have see it on the Istanbul LED Fair. .



you have LED fair in your country?


----------



## eprom (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes rizky_p. Here is the link http://istanbul.ledfuari.com/?lang=1




rizky_p said:


> you have LED fair in your country?


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 13, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> How do you figure that? The cheapest I see there are $1.764 each, but only if you buy 1,400 of them at once. But they sell XR-Es for $2.10 each, available singly.


 
Anyone have a part # for XR-E at $2.10 each? Cheapest in stock XR-E I could find singly was $5.88, XREWHT-L1-0000-006E5CT-ND 

I actually came here curious about the MX-6 but...


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 14, 2010)

VegasF6 said:


> Anyone have a part # for XR-E at $2.10 each? Cheapest in stock XR-E I could find singly was $5.88, XREWHT-L1-0000-006E5CT-ND
> 
> I actually came here curious about the MX-6 but...



Put in XREWHT on DigiKey's home page and search, hit apply filters on the next page to show pages of XRE LEDs. The ones I saw for $2 are a non stock item in qty of 1,000. There are several $2-something ones, but all are non stock 1,000 minimum qty. Your going to have to need a lot of them! Also, Digikey charges tax unless you are tax exempt.

Put in mx6awt to see the MX6 LEDs. Unfortunately you're going to need 1,400 of them to get them cheap. Otherwise they're $3 or $4 each.

Digikey is a good company with professional service and a huge catalog. Much of their product is large minimum qty non stocked product. For small orders they get expensive after taxes and shipping. It is better to get small orders from no tax, free shipping vendors although you have to wait on delivery.


----------



## rmteo (Jan 14, 2010)

Main difference is *maximum *DC forward current for MX-6 is 350mA. XRE is 700/1000mAH.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 14, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> How do you figure that? The cheapest I see there are $1.764 each, but only if you buy 1,400 of them at once. But they sell XR-Es for $2.10 each, available singly.


 
Yah, but where did the above prices come from?


----------

